# ?
: ",     .        20 .    .      ?"

       ?

----------

?   -  .
,      . 
    .   , ,     ,   ,     ...  ,  ...     ,    -           :   ,      ,     ...    ...  -          -  ...

----------

> ,      .


??? 
    ,  ,    90% .
       .

----------

,             .         .  ,    -        ,      . .  ,   -    .

, ,   ,   ,    ,      ...
        ,              ,  ,  ,   ...  ,      ...           .    .  ,         . , ,   -   ...

----------

> ,             .


   - ,     ,     . :yes:   :Smilie: 
  ,   ,     ,     ,        .


> .  ,    -        ,      . .  ,   -    .


           .             ,      .      .


> ,              ,  ,  ,   ... ,      ...           .


          (    )
  ,        ,  -     ( ?),   -   ,       .
       .             .

----------

*"          (    "*)

,         - ...  ,      .    :      , 2004  ...     -       ?     ,            -      ,       ?    - ,     !     - ,           ?     - "  .    .   ,  .    -    ."
     ,     .       ? ,      .   - ....
 ,           ...  ,          ,   -   ,    ...   -    ...  ,  ,       - " ,  "...        -   -  (     -),   - -  ,     ...

----------

> ,             .         .  ,    -        ,      . .  ,   -    .
> .


   . , ,    . ,  - .            . ,    .        .   ,  -   .  -     .    ,      ,        .      .
    (     )       "     -   ,    ,          .

----------

,     .

----------

,   ,    - ,
    :-    ,    
 ,    ?    :
- ,    .     , 

  ,    ,   
,
   GPS,    ,
  ,       ,  
       .   
      ,   

  E-mail   ,     
     .  ODBC   

 MS-SQL,     EXCEL   
.

150     .    :-    1586 . - !       .
 , .        .   

:- ,    ,   ,    ?
 ,  : -  . -   , -
  . -  ,  !     ?
-    , -  , -  ,   
 ,     ,    ,  ,
    ,           
.      .

----------

-,       .  ,     . ,            .

----------


## Mela

> ,              ,  ,  ,   ...  ,      ...           .    .  ,         . , ,   -   ...


 :yes:

----------


## Mela

> -,       .  ,     . ,            .


  :Wink: 
 :Big Grin:  
     !!!!!!!!  :Wow:

----------


## -

, !        - !       -  .  ,       . 
,     ,    - ,    ,        .   ""  " "     !       ,   !  -  !   :Wink:  
    ?!          !  ?!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## --

*-*,  :7:   :Smilie:

----------


## @

> ,     . ,            .


 .

----------

> ?!          !  ?!


            ....  :Wink: 


> ,     . ,            .


 .     .    ....

----------


## -1

,  .       . .    !

----------

,  ,      .      .

----------

> ,  .


  :
_ -  ,      ,
    ,
     ,    ,
     ,     ._ 
-         .
   ,   "  ",   .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

> *-*,


,     :yes:

----------


## YP

:    !
  -      ;
  "" -      (  )      ,    ..
  ,    ,     -   .

""     -      .

----------


## yante

> -,       .  ,     . ,            .


     -  2    :Smilie: 

  ,   , :
-     ;
-    ,     ;
-   ,       ;
-       ;
-    ,       
   ;
-    ,   ;
-      ,
-    ,
-     ,
-    ,      ,
-     ,      ,
-   , "  ?",    ,
-     ,     
     "",
-          
    ,
-     ,     , 
       ,
-      -   BMW,
-     ,   ,   
    -   ,
-     ,   ,  
  ,   ,    ,
-       , 
       ,     ,
   ,
-   ,         
  ,    ,      ,
-  , ,    "     
      ".

----------


## qwol

, ,        ?    ?      :-).      - ,  -        -  . 

 ,          " ".    ? ,      ,   :-)

----------

,       .    : ,   ,         ..          .     -   10..            .       .18  6/01,         ,  : "   !   !"          ,           .

----------

> ,       .    : ,   ,         ..          .     -   10..            .       .18  6/01,         ,  : "   !   !"          ,           .



      .       .         ...         .    ,     ,    . ,   ,          .  (     ).

    ,      ""    .


p.s.    - ,      -  .

----------


## gluchnaya

> -  , ,    "          "


 * :  ,    ?  :Wow:

----------

> ,

----------


## Mark_A

> ...      ""    .
> 
> 
> p.s.    - ,      -  .


  ,     .    ,          .  .     ,             .            c .   ???
    "",    -      ,   -   2 .     . 
   -    ,  ,       .      .

----------

> "",    -      ,   -   2 .     .


,  ,  . 
     :           ,    .   "     ".      ,          ,     .
      . 
   ,       ,    ,     .   ...

----------

-      .    ,      ,       .   .
        " ".  ,            (   ).
  -  .
 -          -    .    ,             .             -       .      ,          .

----------


## Byby

,    ,           ,         .
       ,               ,        .
 ,     ,  ,  
      .

----------

> ,


 !

 ,     :
-      (  );
-       (   );
-      .

          !!!!

----------

,         , ,     .

----------


## musa

> ,           ,         .

----------


## ZL

"  ", 2006, N 6

  :     

         .       ?           -       ?        .

          90- .  ,   ,         , ,    ,    .   1998 - 2000 .          " " (. 4  ), ..       ,          .      ,     ,     ,    ,    .
         ,      -, ..    ,    .     ,             ,      .            ,   ,          .
              ,          " ".
     ,    ,      21  1998 . N 37:

"    .

 .    ,      - ,       .    :        ;  ,      ;  ,         ;             .         ,      ,            .            ;             ,      .     ,        ,  ,         .
 :      ,      ;  ,         ;    ;        ;        ;    ;    ;  , ,    - ;   ;   ;      ".

   :      ?    ,    (   7  2001 . N 119- "  ";  -   ).  , . 32    ,           .      . ,            ,      ,  .       ,    ,         , -        .            , ,             :  ,  .             ,     ,           ,      .   ,           ,         .
  ,       .     " ,  -          ()     ".           -    ,   .   ,         ,          ,      -      .  ,     ,    .   ,     ,     , -  ,   .
         "         ,          ,        ,         ,          ".     ,             - .      .
-,  ,         ,    ,    . -,      ,        ,                 .      -        .              .  ,       .  , . 29      : "           ".
   ,      ,    :               " ". ,  ,          ,        ,  ,  .       ,             .  ,    .
,    "  "  ,   -   (      ,              )   ,          .     ,     :
" ,   ,    :
       ;
      ,     ;
               .
                         ,      ,      .
           ,  , , ,         ".
    ,      ,    , .           ,        (  Steuerberatung).  .
         (  ):
-     ,    8 ,      2 ;
-     ,   8 ,      3 ;
-    -    (,  )      10 ;
-       7 ;
-    ,      7 .
,    :
"     ,      ,        ,    ,    ,    .
           10 ,   ,           ,           3 ".
,        ,   ,     ,      ,    .         .   ,     ,      -  .
    "        :
-     ;
-     ,   ,        ;
-  ,       :
-   250 000     ,
-   1 000 000    ".
      :
"               .
          ,          .
                  ".
    ,        ,      .  ,             , ..        .               .
  ,         -        . ,        ,  ,          .
    ,      . -,                   ?   ,    ,      ,       .             -  10 ? , -,                 ?      ,     , , ,    .    ,                     ?

..


12.12.2006

----------

"           10 "

  ?

----------


## Byby

, ,         ?        ,  ,  ,        - ,          , ..      ,     ,   , ,   ,     ,        ,      ..

----------

,           -     !

----------


## -1

"  ".      ,        ,       .

----------

"  " - 18.03.2003:
    !!!

----------


## -1

> "  " - 18.03.2003:
>     !!!


 .    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> .


    ?

----------


## -1

> ?


      .    .
..     :Wink:

----------


## ROMKA

> ?


http://robis.chel.ru/publikacii/proektzakona.htm

  ?

----------

,    ,    .
 ,    (   )    .     .       ,  ,   ,   ,   ,      ,      , -  ?

----------


## Palkin

,  -12 - ,   1-    -12 - .        156 (,      1-   ,    ).   !

----------


## -1

> ,  -12 - ,   1-    -12 - .        156 (,      1-   ,    ).   !


....   ,  1-       .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ....   ,  1-       .


   ,

----------

(,   ..),         ,    ,    .

----------

"  "!
        ,  ,     ,    ,          .     ,  ,        -       -.
     .  ,       :
, ,   **  -,                , ,   ,     (   ).       ?
  .    .   ,        ,     ,  ,     ,    ,      .
   ,    -        ,     , ,    ...
      .

 :Frown:   .  , ,      : "    !!!  !!!"  ..  ..

----------

,      ,        .      .
    (     )       "     -   ,    ,          .[/QUOTE]

----------

(     )       "     -   ,    ,             .

        ?
              ,       ...
                 ???
     !!!...  ...    ...      ...

----------

-  !!!!!!!!!!
   ,       .
 ,   ,                 .    ,   ... ...  ...     :Confused: 
  "  "  60 ,    ,        ...    - .
   ...    ""   ...
""     ...

----------

,     :     ,      .        ,     ,     . , ,     ,       .

----------


## OSK

> -,       .  ,     . ,            .


   .  ,    . -,   .       ,       ?!..    ,     -   ,    ?       - ,         ...   ,   ,        , ,   ,     ..     -, , ,     ..
  ,   ,       ,      ,  -    - , , , ,     ,   -  -     -   ,      ,   .   -        ,   -    .    - ! ,   ,     ...

----------

> .  , ,      : "    !!!  !!!"  ..  ..


    ,    ,    -   .        ,   -      .

----------


## @

> ...


-.     ,        ,     ,         
   ,   -

----------

-   ,    - , , .. ,      -    ,     .   .       (-    ),      4-5 . ,    - , ,        ?    -   ,  -     ...,   ,     ,    . ,       ,   .            ...,  .        () ...

----------


## Vlad12

> ...,  .


   .  :Stick Out Tongue: 
         ,   . - , "   "  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,   , :
> -     ;
> -    ,     ;
> -   ,       ;
> -       ;
> -    ,       
>  ;
> -    ,   ;
> -      ,
> ...


        .   :Wow:

----------


## Akilah

> ,       ...
>                  ???
>      !!!...  ...    ...      ...


      ,  .

----------


## Alexandra_

..      ,   ,    , ,)  .    -         ,  ))).
         ,   .       ,     ,        .    ,  ,   .- , )

----------


## -1

> ..      ,   ,    , ,)  . )


       .



> -         ,  ))).
>  )

----------


## Alexandra_

- ,  .

----------


## -1

> - ,  .


     .  :Wink:

----------

> .


 - ,         .        .243 :
            ,     ,  .

----------


## Madox

,      ,   80%   20%     ( ).

----------


## Guru Avaya

: (   ...)
     ,     ? 



> ,   , ... <cut> ... -  ,     ,     ,    ,  ,     ,            .
>       .

----------


## )

> : (   ...)
>      ,     ?


 ...,   :yes: 

     -    ,  , :
1)   " ",       (  .  );
2)  -     ,      "  ";
3)           ;
4) " " -    ;
5)   " - "      (, , , , ,  ..  ).

P.S. ,     :yes:

----------


## NO_oB

> -    ,  , :
> 1)   " ",       (  .  );
> 2)  -     ,      "  ";
> 3)          ;
> 4) " " -    ;
> 5)   " - "      (, , , , ,  ..  ).
> 
> P.S. ,


  :Wink:

----------


## ValBank

> P.S. ,


:
          "          "  :Smilie:

----------


## forever tired

,   - ,  , .       . !    , ,  ,   -          .    , ,   (,   ) .           ,    .

----------


## kuzia

-       -   ,     ...   ,. ,        ,       . .   :Wink:

----------


## alexgurd

> ,   - ,  , .       . !    , ,  ,   -          .    , ,   (,   ) .           ,    .


 - ""    :
1.  
2.      
3.  - .
4.    .

    "" ,

----------

.       .      .   ,       ,    .       ,    2000 .         ,    ,     ,    (    ),     .   ,     ,    ,    ,    ,      ,    .         ,    .    ,    .
     :      .           (     ).     ,     , -   .      /     (    ,     !)   ,     .   .     .
      :   () -   ,      15,    .  28  ,        ,     .          , 3   -      - .

 ,     ,   .      ,        -     -,    . ..      ,    .

----------


## ˸

> ,     ,   .


       /,  .       .

----------


## Megaimp

(, )  2 .
1      ,      .

----------


## AndreevaNG

, , .   ,     . ,         ,    .        .   ,       .       .

----------


## booh2009

.   ))  :yes:

----------


## ˸

*booh2009*,      ?

----------


## alexstrel

> .       .      .   ,       ,    .       ,    2000 .         ,    ,     ,    (    ),     .   ,     ,    ,    ,    ,      ,    .         ,    .    ,    .
>      :      .           (     ).     ,     , -   .      /     (    ,     !)   ,     .   .     .
>       :   () -   ,      15,    .  28  ,        ,     .          , 3   -      - .
> 
>  ,     ,   .      ,        -     -,    . ..      ,    .


       ?

----------


## AleXXX

> : ",     .        20 .    .      ?"
> 
>        ?


  ,        ?

----------


## ..

-

----------


## aermolitsky

,     ,         ,

----------

> .       .      .   ,       ,    .       ,    2000 .         ,    ,     ,    (    ),     .   ,     ,    ,    ,    ,      ,    .         ,    .    ,    .
> 
>      :      .           (     ).     ,     , -   .      /     (    ,     !)   ,     .   .     .
>       :   () -   ,      15,    .  28  ,        ,     .          , 3   -      - .
> 
>  ,     ,   .      ,        -     -,    . ..      ,    .


,      .          ,    .         -      .     ,   ,      .     ,    ,     ,    , ,      . , ,          -      ,   ,   -      ,  ,        ,       .

----------


## 2525

,   .     25 ()-30-40 () % (        , ?).         .        (  ,    ).     .      ,               .      ,       .

:
     :
1.    (+)
2.         .
3.  ,        - .

  , ,   .

:
   ,       .

----------


## -

2525!!!!!
    !!!

----------


## Katrina*

.     ""  .    ,   ,   . , -     ,        ,     .

----------

> 2525!!!!!
>     !!!


 .

     " ".

----------


## ledykassandra

> .


    ?   ?

----------


## Katrina*

...         .    -   .  "  " ,  .. ,       .

----------


## ledykassandra

,   20     ,   -  . ,   ,     ,  ,

----------


## Fristyle

*Katrina**,  ,   .    .   ,    ,    ,      ,    .     ,  .      ,  ,  ,   ?

----------


## Katrina*

*Fristyle*,        ,     , ,    .     ,      ,        .

----------


## Skandalist

> ?


, ,   , , , , ,  .      . ,       !     .         .   ,     (  )      .   -   .          ,   !
, ,       "   ?",   ,         !         .  ,   :    ,   - .

----------


## balabolec

,        ,    .. ...

----------

